# Difference between mac pro bread and superior bread?



## wewmen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ive heard rave reviews about the mac superior bread knife, but next to nothing about the mac pro bread? I've also heard that the mac superior blade is typically much more flexible than the pro - does this transfer over to breads?


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

There are two differences I can see between the MAC Superior bread knife (SB-105) and the MAC Pro bread knife (MSB-105), one minor, one major.

The minor change is that the MAC Pro MSB-105 has a metal bolster, while the MAC Superior SB-105 does not have any bolster.  That may affect knife balance, but it does not affect cutting performance..

The major change is that the MAC Pro uses MAC's "Original" steel, while the MAC Superior uses MAC's "Superior" steel.  That difference means that the Superior Steel is subjected to a much more rapid cooling during the quenching part of the heat treatment process.  That results in a harder steel, with reduced wear.  It also makes the knife more resistant to sharpening.

Both knives have blades with identical thickness (2.0 mm) and identical length (10.75 inches) and identical height of blade (1.45 inches).

I have several MAC Superior blades, several MAC Original blades and several MAC Professional blades.  My take on stiffness is that the MAC Originals are very flexible in comparison to the other series, while the MAC Superior and MAC Professional series knives generally are not very flexible.  Of course, all of the comparable MAC Original knives are thinner in thickness of blade, while the MAC Superior and MAC Professional blades are comparable in thickness and significantly thicker than MAC Originals.

From that, I would be very surprised if the MAC Superior SB-105 is more flexible. 

I have found that with MAC knives and stiffness, thickness is a very high factor.  Length and height of the blade have a lesser inverse effect on stiffness.  I also have found that direct model comparisons and careful reading of specific knife model information is needed, rather than generic series information.

Hope that helps

Galley Swiller


----------

